# Übergang



## -exr- (2. Juli 2004)

Hey,

ich weiss es gibt schon Turtorials zu diesem Thema, aber mit denen klappt das nicht was ich will:

Ich hab einen Orangenen Bannerhintergrund und ein Jokergesicht (siehe Anhang) das eine grosse weisse umrandung hat. Jetzt will ich aber das der Hintergrund bleibt wie er ist und man dann nur das reine Jokergesicht ohne weisse Umrandung sieht. Wie mach ich das

Schon mal vielen Dank für eure Antwort!


----------



## Thomas Lindner (2. Juli 2004)

Bannerhintergrund hinter das Jokergesicht legen ( eine Ebene darunter) und auf der Jokergesicht Ebene dann mit dem Zaubertool das weiß auswählen und löschen.


----------



## Thomas Lindner (2. Juli 2004)

So zum Beispiel als *GIF abgespeichert!*


----------



## Lobi (2. Juli 2004)

Entweder mit dem Pfadwerkzeug umranden, den Pfad in eine Auswahl wandeln, Auswahl verkleinern um 1px, weiche Auswahlkante 1px, kopieren und auf Bannerhintergrund setzen...

...oder...

...gleich das Lasseauswahlwerkzeug nehmen, auswahl verkleinern um 1 px, weiche Auswahlkante 1 px usw...

...oder... was auch gut geht...

Geh auf den Kanälereiter... doublizier den Blaukanal... stelle den Kontrast in dem Double höher ein... schliesse mit dem Stift offene Kanten (siehe Bild), wähle nun mit dem Zauberstab den HG aus, gehe wieder auf die normale Ebene, Auswahl vergrössern um 1px, weiche Auswahlkante 1px und löschen... dann hast du nur noch den Clown...






Und das meiste davon ist im Handbuch zu finden oder hier unter "Suchen"!


----------



## -exr- (2. Juli 2004)

ok, vielen dank!

ich bin nicht der, der so gern handbücher liest^^ 
so fragen is einfacher, und siehe dar, es hat geklappt, THX!


----------

